# Lighting question



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

24gal Nano cube with 72watts of light.

I'm guessing I should be fine with that amount of light?


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

With CO2 and ferts


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

darkfury18 said:


> With CO2 and ferts


But of corse.

One I figure out what CO2 system to use that is.:twitch:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, that is plenty of light.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Yes, that is plenty of light.


Good deal Thank you for the reply.

I could always put my VHO's or MH pendent on it if its not enough.:heh:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

StaffyBull said:


> Good deal Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I could always put my VHO's or MH pendent on it if its not enough.:heh:


Are you coming from a reef backround perchance?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It is not just plenty of light, but enough that CO2 and a good fertilizing routine, plus limiting the lighting period to 10 hours or even 8 hours would be needed to avoid algae.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Are you coming from a reef backround perchance?


Why yes I am.

And after looking more into plants reefs seem so much simpler.

Really don't want to go back to reefs or salt water. With the stickey salt water and salt build up on every thing. Plus now that I would have to pay full price on everything its just not very appealing.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> It is not just plenty of light, but enough that CO2 and a good fertilizing routine, plus limiting the lighting period to 10 hours or even 8 hours would be needed to avoid algae.


Good to know.:smile:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

StaffyBull said:


> Why yes I am.
> 
> And after looking more into plants reefs seem so much simpler.
> 
> Really don't want to go back to reefs or salt water. With the stickey salt water and salt build up on every thing. Plus now that I would have to pay full price on everything its just not very appealing.


Well, if it makes you feel better the reef setups scare me more.  You'll get the hang of it soon enough. The nice thing about plant dosing is that you can mess up for a day or two and still recover the plants.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah I guess any time you start somthing new there is that bit of hesitation till you get hands on and working.


----------

